# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/21



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be somewhat hampered by heavy snows on the 
lake. However, trails are starting to improve as many individuals have been 
creating their own trails in addition to those maintained by the Public Access 
Committee. As for perch fishing, results have been mixed. Some anglers are 
reporting fair catches while others are struggling. This past week anglers 
were finding perch in Black Tiger Bay, Skadsens, East Bay out from the 20 
bridge, and the mouth of Creel Bay. Hali's, hanger rigs, and genz worms tipped 
with spikes, waxworms, minnows, or perch eyes have all been catching fish at 
times. Walleye fishing continues to be quite good. Anglers are finding fish 
in Mission Bay, the 57 Bridge area, Wolfords Bay, Rocky Point, and Doc Hagens. 
Buckshot rattle spoons, nils, raps, and sonars have been the most popular 
lures. Pike fishing remains fair with fish being caught in the north end of 
Six Mile Bay and the Mauvee Coulee near Churches Ferry. Smelt, herring, or 
jigs with white tails have all been producing fish. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

